# devils lake in the spring



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

I fish Devils Lake 25-30 days a year during the open water season. I generally do quite well fron June 1 through the fall; I just cant get the spring fishing down. Any tips on spots or techniques. I have fished Mauvee, Pelican, Grahams, Doc hagens, Creel, and Six mile (many spots each place) using Lindys, jigs, and slip bobbering. I just never have found the Honey Hole. Can usually pick up a few small eaters, but never fish with size or numbers. Spring is such a great time for the hogs to get pics of and release, just starting to get anxious about this spring. Thanks Aaron


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

luveyes - I replied to your post on another website. Welcome to Nodak, you'll find it a little more laid back here.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

luveyes, have you tried right by the bridges in those areas. In the spring the fish funnel through the bridges on their way to spawn, lots of big fish but it is ok if you are taking a quick picture and releasing. I saw some college guys or younger guys out in Channel A last spring or the spring before with a stringer of 3 to 6 pound walleyes. Just wrong to keep those fish. needless to say they were popular with some of the locals who were also fishing there. Good luck.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Greeny - I know what you mean. We hazed the hell out of some old guy who snagged two fish over 6 pounds and KEPT THEM!!! Everytime he'd walk by, or go to his stringer we'd "BOO" him. Apparently some people think those 26 inchers taste better than the 14-18 inchers. Boo to them I say...BOOO!


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

njsimonson,
Where u from. Valley City? May have met you before. Seems more laid back here but less info. I know what I need to do just wonder if there are any tidbits I havent heard yet. FBO seems to get pretty intense at times, some real strong opinions and personalities!!!!!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

that guy keeping those fish is no better than somebody shooting a young buck :wink:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Correct just like it says at left I'm from VC. Maybe we have met, it is always fun to put the faces with the internet handles.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

NJS, hope to see you at the FBO day at the lake this summer if it comes to fruition. What kinda boat do you use, will look for you on Dl this summer. Like you said its nice to put a face with the screen names.


----------

